# Inexpensive gh



## purplerain (Dec 27, 2011)

What PEPTIDES could be used to give you the same desired effect as GROWTH HORMONE?


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 27, 2011)

Mod-GRF and GHRP 2 or 6


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 28, 2011)

read this thread: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/labpe-peptide/150260-little-help-peptides.html
it should give a nice overview on peptides.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/labpe-peptide/150260-little-help-peptides.html


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 31, 2011)

you won't get the same effect however. gains or results wont be as much as actual gh


----------



## RoidRage9 (Dec 31, 2011)

GH is always to expensive for me


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 31, 2011)

ghrp-2 or ghrp-6 will but you will get very hungry for the first week on the ghrp-2 more so then the ghrp-6.
I like the ipam/cjc combo as your receptors wont down regulate from the ipam like you will from the 2 and 6


----------



## johniken (May 2, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> ghrp-2 or ghrp-6 will but you will get very hungry for the first week on the ghrp-2 more so then the ghrp-6.
> I like the ipam/cjc combo as your receptors wont down regulate from the ipam like you will from the 2 and 6



nice choice ,bro


----------



## njc (May 2, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> ghrp-2 or ghrp-6 will but you will get very hungry for the first week on the ghrp-2 more so then the ghrp-6.
> I like the ipam/cjc combo as your receptors wont down regulate from the ipam like you will from the 2 and 6




Depends on the individual and the source.  I seem to hear more people getting hunger pangs from 6 than with 2.  But I know that I did get more hunger from 2 than 6 with my last source........but not with my new one.


----------



## msumuscle (May 2, 2012)

IPAM/CJC 1295, I'm doing 200/100 mcg's 3x day and definitely noticing strength increases and recovery time is lessening.  Sleep is also very deep and refreshing along with wild dreams EVERY night.


----------



## colochine (May 2, 2012)

Have you notices the leaning effects of the peps?


----------



## GEZA (Aug 20, 2012)

Ghrp-6


----------

